# Replacing Bulb In External Door Light



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi All,

I think there are some bulbs gone in my external door light, but I can't see how to remove the cover to replace. It's quite flimsy so I've not applied any force, but I would assume that the front just clipped off so that you can get access to the bulbs.

Anyone done this before?

Richard


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

It just clips on, so you can pull it off. I think there are 4 halogen bulbs to your light


----------



## rapidom (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes Richard, the cover just clips on, you will find that the outer cover and lens come away in one piece, but tease the outer shell carefully at the ends where the clips are and it should come away. The bulbs are little capless 501 W5W type, if you look around there will be LED equivalents available at some point soon no doubt. Hope that helps, but I assume you will have done the job by now.
Peter.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It certainly is flimsy Richard, you just have to be brave................  

Best solution is to throw the innards away and fit a strip of LEDs instead, that's what I've done and the result is a great improvement both in light output and current drain.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

gaspode said:


> Best solution is to throw the innards away and fit a strip of LEDs instead, that's what I've done and the result is a great improvement both in light output and current drain.


I can vouch for that.

Ken gave me a bit of his LED strip to do ours, and the glowing *** end has become a floodlight! :wink:

Dave


----------

